# A plan insurance are mint!



## Bowman (Mar 29, 2005)

Just sorted the insurance for my new GTR, £550 f/c!

Very friendly and undercut everyone by £100!

Ask for DAN.... 

I'm off to collect my new car! post pic later!:clap:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

yeh dan is well known mate, i recommend him to my customers, he is well know on here too.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

which gtr was it just out of interest


----------



## Bowman (Mar 29, 2005)

r33 mate.. not v spec


----------

